# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  NAVii, autonomous retail robot assistant, Fellow, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Fellow Robots

----------


## Airicist

Lowe’s introduces LoweBot

Published on Aug 30, 2016




> This fall, Lowe’s will introduce LoweBot, a NAViiTM autonomous retail service robot by Fellow Robots, in 11 Lowe’s stores throughout the San Francisco Bay area. Following a successful robotics test of OSHbot at one of the company’s Orchard Supply Hardware stores, LoweBot will further explore how robots can meet the needs of both customers and employees. Intelligent help is just one area that Lowe’s Innovation Labs is pursuing to see how emerging technology can improve the customer experience and complement employee expertise.


lowesinnovationlabs.com/lowebot

----------

